# Inktober! Post here!



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 1, 2017)

I gotta get to work on mine... This year, I cobbled together a list of prompts from some random generators.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 1, 2017)

Okay, I finished todays! 


 
I was asked if I was going to continue last year’s “Dream” inktober theme, and I decided I would, integrating my prompt list into it. Drawn on a sketch card.Because honestly, those are easier to scan than a sketchbook


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 2, 2017)

Here's mine, for Day 2! I wanna see other people's too!


----------



## Eiliakins (Oct 4, 2017)

Awww, that winged cat in that day 2 drawing is so cute! I'm a sucker for winged fantasy animals. eue You designed it for this drawing or is this an older OC?

But no one else has posted here? Wow! I would have expected several pages worth of drawings by now. D: Well, I could join in the fun too and hopefully more will follow! :> **Beckons at all the other artists here**

I don't wanna spam everything I've done thus far so I'll just post today's drawing; a creepy monster mermaid with loopy eyes and LOTS of glowy baubles. I'm using the "official" list of themes myself!

Day 4: Underwater


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 5, 2017)

Eiliakins said:


> Awww, that winged cat in that day 2 drawing is so cute! I'm a sucker for winged fantasy animals. eue You designed it for this drawing or is this an older OC?
> 
> But no one else has posted here? Wow! I would have expected several pages worth of drawings by now. D: Well, I could join in the fun too and hopefully more will follow! :> **Beckons at all the other artists here**
> 
> ...


Thank you! The cats aren't OCS, but I guess you could say the mask kid is? The cat's were directly inspired by Ursula Leguin's "Catwings" books. I haven't read them since I was a kid, but they made an impression. I love your work! What did you use to make it? My scanner had a bit of a hiccup yesterday, but I'm gonna see if I can get it working today... If not I'll take photos of 3,4,5 today.


----------



## Eiliakins (Oct 5, 2017)

Ohh, I see! They look like they easily could be made into OCs. :> And oh! The mask kid look neat too! If I didn't know better, I could easily have thought that was the cover of a small comic.

And oh, sorry! Yes, I'm doing Inktober digitally because I don't have space to store 31 traditional drawings/paintings in my room. xD (Yay for living with your parents and only having your little room for everything you own.) As for the program/tools, I use PaintTool Sai and a Wacom Cintic.

But hopefully you'll be able to scan yours! I just got into working my day 5 drawing myself. :>


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 5, 2017)

Whoo-hoo! My scanner is behaving now! I shouldn't be surprised, I've had it for 6 years, and I inherited it from my late Grandpa. Also the cat sleeps on it. I haven't finished my Day 5, but here's 3 and 4!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 5, 2017)

Eiliakins said:


> Ohh, I see! They look like they easily could be made into OCs. :> And oh! The mask kid look neat too! If I didn't know better, I could easily have thought that was the cover of a small comic.
> And oh, sorry! Yes, I'm doing Inktober digitally because I don't have space to store 31 traditional drawings/paintings in my room. xD (Yay for living with your parents and only having your little room for everything you own.)
> 
> But hopefully you'll be able to scan yours! I just got into working my day 5 drawing myself. :>



As a comic artist, that's a compliment! 
That's cool! What program did you use? I usually use photoshop or krita for digital coloring, but I'm always on the lookout for new art programs. That's how I found my beloved Medibang Paint.


----------



## Eiliakins (Oct 5, 2017)

Oooh! you got them scanned! (Eeee! Cats!) Sweet! Oh gosh, that first one is so cool! Loving how the clown thing fades into the shadows.  Poor mask boy! And the dragon one is fun too. I took a moment to realize it was sideways and for a moment thought it was a dragon head coming out of another, big-nosed dragon's mouth and was super confused. xD I like how his face looks!

And oh yes! I use PaintTool Sai. It's not free but it's pretty cheap. I've been using the 1.2 version for several years! It's especially good for lineart and painting~. (2.0 is also coming out eventually and from what I've seen from beta testing it, it looks promising too!)  Highly recommended!

I tried Krita once but I found its tool system a bit too complex to my liking and Photoshop is... I hate monthly payments. xD Medibang is nice too, though! I like to use it for creating text, smoke effects and random textures. :> OH! And the symmetry brushes are gorgeous!


----------



## Casty (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm doing the inktober stuff - I normally ink my work traditionally anyway so lol:

Here's the live shots of a few of them. I have done more but they're already colored.


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 5, 2017)

Nothing special, but I'm still having some fun with it. I don't have enough time to elaborate on daily drawings, so yeah :<


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 5, 2017)

Eiliakins said:


> Oooh! you got them scanned! (Eeee! Cats!) Sweet! Oh gosh, that first one is so cool! Loving how the clown thing fades into the shadows.  Poor mask boy! And the dragon one is fun too. I took a moment to realize it was sideways and for a moment thought it was a dragon head coming out of another, big-nosed dragon's mouth and was super confused. xD I like how his face looks!
> 
> And oh yes! I use PaintTool Sai. It's not free but it's pretty cheap. I've been using the 1.2 version for several years! It's especially good for lineart and painting~. (2.0 is also coming out eventually and from what I've seen from beta testing it, it looks promising too!)  Highly recommended!
> 
> I tried Krita once but I found its tool system a bit too complex to my liking and Photoshop is... I hate monthly payments. xD Medibang is nice too, though! I like to use it for creating text, smoke effects and random textures. :> OH! And the symmetry brushes are gorgeous!



 Well, the mask kid is... neither confirmed to be male or female? Yeah, I think the dragon one got a little limited due to the size of the sketchcard... The bridge ended up taking more space than I wanted.

Krita does take a while to get used to, I made a huge effort to figure it out a few years ago, though. I have trouble with tutorials, a lot. I like it because it kind of mimics Corel Painter. 

I have an old version of Photoshop! CS2, I think. I used to have an even older version I had gotten on eBay for $15 though... 6 or 7. I was sad when I updated my computer and it wouldn't run anymore.

I might give Paint Tool Sai a try!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 5, 2017)

Casty said:


> I'm doing the inktober stuff - I normally ink my work traditionally anyway so lol:
> 
> Here's the live shots of a few of them. I have done more but they're already colored.


That's amazing!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 5, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Nothing special, but I'm still having some fun with it. I don't have enough time to elaborate on daily drawings, so yeah :<


Very nice! How did you make them all wiggly? That's a really cool effect!


----------



## lyar (Oct 5, 2017)

What do you guys use to ink? Because I don't think what I have will produce that sort of result. All I have are some uniball pens


----------



## Eiliakins (Oct 5, 2017)

Oh wow! This place suddenly got lively! Hurray!

@Casty Those look great! Especially loving that dino creature! Looks like something that might run at you in a video game! : D

@Pipistrele Yours are super nice too! I'm loving that first character! Hidden face + sharp teeth is such a nice combo with that fluttery animation! : o

@Reserved_Krolik Oh gosh! Sorry! I wasn't even thinking about their gender. 8'D (Yay for my native language having only a gender-neutral pronoun which often has me default to calling everyone a "he" in English unless they're obviously feminine. x'D )
Though I feel you with limited sizes in traditional art. D: But the picture looks great so all is fine! I don't feel the cut is awkward, I was just caught off by the angle. xD

*Though quickly a note on Sai!* Version 1.2 might not work if you have Windows 10! Some people say it does if you go through some freaky computer-y measures, but for me it never did work. (Got a separate Windows 7 laptop for art only because of this) but the upcoming Sai 2.0 will work (and the Beta does work) on Windows 10. : o The beta is free for everyone who has the Sai 1.2 license.
Just a heads-up if you end up giving it a try with the free trial!

Oh, and since I don't do these traditionally, I'll leave the pen question to you traditional-art people. xDD

(Almost done with my Day 5 picture. It has a lot of tedious details even if it's just one character. x'''D)


----------



## Eiliakins (Oct 5, 2017)

Annnnd finally done!




Left the shading a bit messy because I'm drained from drawing that armour and ALL THAT BRAID. NEVER AGAIN BRAID. HELP ME.
But have an undead paladin who mourns his (yes, his. No mistake this time. xD ) wife by letting his grow and grow and grow. I actually researched hair growth to figure out how long it would be after 40 years. 5 metres is a LOT of hair to braid.


----------



## fallout19980 (Oct 5, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: River God Animation (Inktober Sub 1) by fallout19980 first submission so far.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 5, 2017)

lyar said:


> What do you guys use to ink? Because I don't think what I have will produce that sort of result. All I have are some uniball pens



Well, I use a Kuretake Brush pen and a Cheapy "Platinum Preppy" Fountain pen. It takes work, but it is possible to get a good result with a ballpoint, even... though for the thick lines I use, those were done with a brush pen.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 5, 2017)

Hmmm... I've got Windows 10, and I'm not surprised. A LOT of stuff doesn't work too well on it. -_- Sadly, this computer came with it. But, I'll try to check out the beta if I can!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow, that braid! ;;


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 5, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> www.furaffinity.net: River God Animation (Inktober Sub 1) by fallout19980 first submission so far.



Very cool! Is this a wip?


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 5, 2017)

Finally got to scanning it! It's been a busy day. #5!


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 6, 2017)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Very nice! How did you make them all wiggly? That's a really cool effect!


Aw, thanks a lot! I like your entries a lot too. The wiggle effect is simple - I just redraw the thing 3-4 times using original drawing as an overlay, then save all the frames separately and combine it into a GIF .u. It's rather tedious, but looks much better than various automatic plugins (which mostly turn the whole thing into a mess).


Eiliakins said:


> @Pipistrele Yours are super nice too! I'm loving that first character! Hidden face + sharp teeth is such a nice combo with that fluttery animation! : o


Hey, thank you too! The original owner of the char is jenisgoth from DA (1, 2, 3) - kinda fell in love with the char (I'm a huge fan of simplistic-yet-effective character designs), so I decided to draw it first and foremost.


----------



## fallout19980 (Oct 6, 2017)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Very cool! Is this a wip?


more like a finished thing. I started out late and couldn't finish the whole thing, so I just settled with basic ink.


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 6, 2017)

Eyes! Spoopy spary


----------



## Eiliakins (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh boy, it's the day of eyes for you two it seems. : D Both did a great work!
I probably won't be able to post stuff from today to Sunday because there's a gaming event I'm going to attend but I'll try to catch up with any prompts that I miss next week. :>


----------



## fallout19980 (Oct 6, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Lips Animation (Inktober Sub 2) by fallout19980 Sub 2. Sheksy.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 6, 2017)

Inktober #6, “Hippocampus” Drawn in ink, on a sketch card. I made a pun.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 6, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Eyes! Spoopy spary


That's... hypnotic. I literally could not look away.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 6, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Lips Animation (Inktober Sub 2) by fallout19980 Sub 2. Sheksy.


Nice! The simple lineart really catches the eye!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 6, 2017)

Eiliakins said:


> Oh boy, it's the day of eyes for you two it seems. : D Both did a great work!
> I probably won't be able to post stuff from today to Sunday because there's a gaming event I'm going to attend but I'll try to catch up with any prompts that I miss next week. :>



Oh, neat! Have fun! What gaming event?


----------



## fallout19980 (Oct 6, 2017)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Nice! The simple lineart really catches the eye!


why thank you.


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 7, 2017)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> That's... hypnotic. I literally could not look away.


Those eyes can't look away from you too, so everything is fair .u.


----------



## fallout19980 (Oct 7, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Walking down the graveyard (Inktober Sub 3) by fallout19980 Sub 3


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 8, 2017)

Birbat
Batird
Whatever you want it to be, really


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 8, 2017)

I was out yesterday, so I'm playing catch up today! I'll try to get mine up sometime today!

@fallout19980  : Very nice! I've been wondering- what program are you using?

@Pipistrele  : That is adorable, whatever it is.


----------



## Saga (Oct 8, 2017)

So basically I'm learning and this is babby's first inktober. Can't do mouths yet. Sp00py theme


----------



## fallout19980 (Oct 8, 2017)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> I was out yesterday, so I'm playing catch up today! I'll try to get mine up sometime today!
> 
> @fallout19980  : Very nice! I've been wondering- what program are you using?
> 
> @Pipistrele  : That is adorable, whatever it is.


Using Krita.


----------



## fallout19980 (Oct 8, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: War Photos (Inktober sub 4 by fallout19980 Sub 4. Didn't really have the passion to make something new, so I posted an old piece. Done with art rage.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 8, 2017)

Saga said:


> So basically I'm learning and this is babby's first inktober. Can't do mouths yet. Sp00py theme



That's very cool! I like the sharp lines, and the contrast is great!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 8, 2017)

Here's 7 and 8!


----------



## Saga (Oct 9, 2017)

Landscape today


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 9, 2017)

Saga said:


> Landscape today


Kind of an ominous feel... Cool!


----------



## Saga (Oct 10, 2017)

#3


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 11, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> Using Krita.


Fellow linuxhead?


----------



## fallout19980 (Oct 11, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Fellow linuxhead?


Windows.


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 11, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> Windows.


Using Krita under Windows? Filthy partisan!


----------



## Eiliakins (Oct 11, 2017)

I haven't gotten back to doing Inktober stuff yet because at the convention (it was called Maracon, for the curious) I ended up joining the local Pathfinder group. This week has been full of creating a character, designing it and playing the game with the guys. xD (Plus, the Overwatch Halloween event began so what is drawing?) I HOPE I can get back to it soon but we shall see. Something intense happened in Tuesday's Pathfinder session so I might have to try to draw that for the upcoming "Fierce" theme of Inktober. xD

@Reserved_Krolik 's 7 and 8 look great! I'm loving that Fruit Ninja picture. IT'S SO CUTE. AAAAAAA! And the ticklemonster looks hilarious too. XD
And @Saga 's #3 looks nice too! Loving the minimalism!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 12, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Using Krita under Windows? Filthy partisan!


I use Krita on Windows, too. XD


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 12, 2017)

Eiliakins said:


> I haven't gotten back to doing Inktober stuff yet because at the convention (it was called Maracon, for the curious) I ended up joining the local Pathfinder group. This week has been full of creating a character, designing it and playing the game with the guys. xD (Plus, the Overwatch Halloween event began so what is drawing?) I HOPE I can get back to it soon but we shall see. Something intense happened in Tuesday's Pathfinder session so I might have to try to draw that for the upcoming "Fierce" theme of Inktober. xD
> 
> @Reserved_Krolik 's 7 and 8 look great! I'm loving that Fruit Ninja picture. IT'S SO CUTE. AAAAAAA! And the ticklemonster looks hilarious too. XD
> And @Saga 's #3 looks nice too! Loving the minimalism!



Thank you!
I've never tried Pathfinder, my groups usually end up using homebrew roleplaying systems... how do you find it?


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 12, 2017)

Sorry for the delay, I had work, and I've been busy at home. I got them done on their respective days, I just didn't scan them.


----------



## Beaknose (Oct 12, 2017)

Here's some Inktober's I've done during the first week. I tend to upload them to my tumblr first and then post a past week's worth of inks to my FA gallery on Friday. I'm not following a theme list, so all of these are just stuff that I felt like drawing.


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 12, 2017)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> I use Krita on Windows, too. XD


Funnily enough, with Krita being created as Sai/Painter alternative for Linux, I still prefer running Sai through Wine, despite being a Linux user. Interface is way too unusual for what I've used too, couldn't get around how Krita works. So, here we have a person who uses Windows software on Linux machine and two folks who use Linux software on Windows machine :>


----------



## Beaknose (Oct 13, 2017)

Looking through this thread, there are a lot of great artists here. I don't think I would have even thought to animate anything I made for inktober. Like the rolling eyeballs gif? That was some clever stuff.

I'm putting my week's worth of inks under a spoiler since looking back my images were kind of large, sorry about that.


Spoiler


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 13, 2017)

Beaknose said:


> Here's some Inktober's I've done during the first week. I tend to upload them to my tumblr first and then post a past week's worth of inks to my FA gallery on Friday. I'm not following a theme list, so all of these are just stuff that I felt like drawing.



These are amazing! The detail, the composition! I am very, very jealous.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 13, 2017)

Beaknose said:


> Looking through this thread, there are a lot of great artists here. I don't think I would have even thought to animate anything I made for inktober. Like the rolling eyeballs gif? That was some clever stuff.
> 
> I'm putting my week's worth of inks under a spoiler since looking back my images were kind of large, sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Hey, no problem, Them being large, I can really make out every little detail. These are truly awesome! Did you draw them traditionally, or digitally? What would you say your working size was?


----------



## Beaknose (Oct 13, 2017)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> These are amazing! The detail, the composition! I am very, very jealous.



Thank you! A lot of these used refs for posing and anatomy when it came to the animals and some of the ones with the undead guy in them. So really in some parts they're more studies and exercises.



Reserved_Krolik said:


> Hey, no problem, Them being large, I can really make out every little detail. These are truly awesome! Did you draw them traditionally, or digitally? What would you say your working size was?



Oh, good. I got worried I was being inconsiderate or rude by just slapping them in here. I drew all of these digitally in Photoshop Elements 10 with a Wacom Intuos 5, there's not a ton of space where I live for keeping traditional works so it's more of a pragmatic decision. As for working size, I tend to start out with an A3 sized file and then expand or crop the canvas to what I want. After I'm done I shrink them down to 25% of their actual size for public uploading.


----------



## Saga (Oct 13, 2017)

I've been up to my eyeballs in work so in the past few days have started things and not finished them. This is wednesday's, over the weekend I'll catch up


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 13, 2017)

Beaknose said:


> Thank you! A lot of these used refs for posing and anatomy when it came to the animals and some of the ones with the undead guy in them. So really in some parts they're more studies and exercises.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, good. I got worried I was being inconsiderate or rude by just slapping them in here. I drew all of these digitally in Photoshop Elements 10 with a Wacom Intuos 5, there's not a ton of space where I live for keeping traditional works so it's more of a pragmatic decision. As for working size, I tend to start out with an A3 sized file and then expand or crop the canvas to what I want. After I'm done I shrink them down to 25% of their actual size for public uploading.



No worries! I wanted to see everyone's so it's open to everyone!
That's understandable- I usually work on copy paper myself, and keep 'em in an expanding folder. I've got a sister that paints on huge canvases and space-wise it's kind of a pain.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 13, 2017)

Saga said:


> I've been up to my eyeballs in work so in the past few days have started things and not finished them. This is wednesday's, over the weekend I'll catch up



 Very cute! I'm sort of in the same boat myself.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 13, 2017)

I said before, but Im not participating in inktober this year because I have other projects to work through...and now I had some bad stressful junk hit so I wont be working on said projects much :/

That said, I did draw this lately, so here's the linework for it

 

Not particularly fond of the general quality of my linework either and Im still trying to figure out what to do about that, maybe next year will be my year


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 14, 2017)

Inktober 2016 when I did more I did this and it was my favorite:



It's still one of my overall favorite works and I drew it listening to "Ashes of Eden" by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 14, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Inktober 2016 when I did more I did this and it was my favorite:
> 
> View attachment 22298
> 
> It's still one of my overall favorite works and I drew it listening to "Ashes of Eden" by Breaking Benjamin



I like! Don't stress over it too much, if you're not up for it now, it's best not to force it. I learned that one the hard way...^^;


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 14, 2017)

Here's 12 and 13, respectively! I drink too much coffee.


----------



## Saga (Oct 14, 2017)

Couple things here, called them both #5 although the delorean ought to be 6. I may put a face behind those glasses










Reserved_Krolik said:


> Very cute! I'm sort of in the same boat myself.


In the midst of said work I realized MS excel could be used to make pixel art. Set column and row widths to be equal and fill cells with color. Hell, you could even write a macro to do it automatically.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 17, 2017)

Saga said:


> Couple things here, called them both #5 although the delorean ought to be 6. I may put a face behind those glasses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah... I forgot that was possible- I figured out how to do that at work at a job years ago, when it was slow.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 17, 2017)

Oooof- I gotta catch up. But of projects are hitting at the same time, but hopefully I'll be caught up by Friday or so. ^^;


----------



## Saga (Oct 18, 2017)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Oooof- I gotta catch up. But of projects are hitting at the same time, but hopefully I'll be caught up by Friday or so. ^^;


At this point I have succumbed to the challenge, I think I'm like 3 images behind now lmao
#7 just a guy at a microphone


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 19, 2017)

Okay, they're delayed, but here's 14 and 15!


----------



## Beaknose (Oct 20, 2017)

and here's this week's inktober compilation from my end, no spoiler tags this time around, but if my posts get obnoxious I'll start using them again upon request:


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 26, 2017)

Beaknose said:


> and here's this week's inktober compilation from my end, no spoiler tags this time around, but if my posts get obnoxious I'll start using them again upon request:


Man, Your work is really awesome!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 26, 2017)

Okay, here's mine- not fully caught up yet, but I'm getting there!


----------



## BurritoFart (Oct 27, 2017)

These are just the ones I liked enough to complete


----------



## Beaknose (Oct 27, 2017)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Man, Your work is really awesome!


Thanks! Your stuff looks like its improving each day. I like your recent inking work.

Here's my pile of inks from this past week.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks! It's really up to how much my hand cooperates with me... I've got old injuries that have a tendency to act up this year. Carpal Tunnel ruins lives. T_T


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 27, 2017)

BurritoFart said:


> View attachment 22665 View attachment 22666 View attachment 22667 These are just the ones I liked enough to complete


Hey, that's some sexy art!


----------



## fireytika (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello~ Helloo~
Here are my inktober drawings :
DAY 1
I post most of them on instagram XD
Day 1, 3 , 5 :


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 31, 2017)

fireytika said:


> Hello~ Helloo~
> Here are my inktober drawings :
> DAY 1
> I post most of them on instagram XD
> ...



Hey, Did you ever play Okage Shadow King? Very nice though! You've got a great hand at perspective and composition!


----------



## BurritoFart (Oct 31, 2017)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Hey, that's some sexy art!


awe gee! Thanks!


----------



## Beaknose (Oct 31, 2017)

Here's my finally entries for inktober, this has been a great personal challenge and its been fun seeing what other people have drawn this year too.


----------



## fireytika (Nov 1, 2017)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Hey, Did you ever play Okage Shadow King? Very nice though! You've got a great hand at perspective and composition!


Aww thank you so much, dear!
Ahhh sadly i'm not familiar with that game, and never playing it either. Does it good? :3


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Nov 1, 2017)

fireytika said:


> Aww thank you so much, dear!
> Ahhh sadly i'm not familiar with that game, and never playing it either. Does it good? :3


You're welcome!
It was a bit clunky, even for a PS2 game, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Nov 2, 2017)

Sick as hell, but I'm gonna finish this. 6 days left to finish, and I've got an art show on Sunday. Also Holiday Hours at Target. And House Hunting.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Nov 2, 2017)

Beaknose said:


> Here's my finally entries for inktober, this has been a great personal challenge and its been fun seeing what other people have drawn this year too.


Them teeth on the last one!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Nov 12, 2017)

Finally Done!


----------

